# Your 1 favorite gun?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What your most favorite gun that you own, out of all of them?


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

That would be a tough call.......
Sig 228, P365, Beretta 92, Canik SF Elite,???........probably the Sig P-365


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> What your most favorite gun that you own, out of all of them?


It's an impossible task to pick a favorite out of them all. Each has their pluses and minuses with regards to workmanship, ease of use and carry, easy to work on, concealability, accuracy, ergonomics, trigger, sights, magazine capacity, and value for the money. On size does not fit all. I don't know, I'd have to break that down into categories? If I could only have one, it would have to be a semi auto that's for sure. 

Favorite polymer framed striker: HK VP series 9/40.

Favorite polymer framed DA/SA semi auto: HK 45 C

Favorite all steel 9mm DA/SA Semi auto: CZ Shadow 2, Beretta 92X Performance.

Favorite 45 DA/SA Semi auto: CZ 97B, Sig P227

Favorite all steel 45 1911: Cylinder&Slide "Adventurer", Sig TTT, Detonics Combat Master

Favorite alloy/steel 45 1911: Kimber Ultra RCP II

Favorite alloy/steel 9mm 1911: Wilson EDC X9 , Wilson EDC X9 S

Favorite pocket polymer framed striker: Glock G27, Sig P365

Favorite pocket alloy/steel 9mm: Sig P938 Scorpion

Favorite pocket all steel striker: Kahr MK 40

Favorite all steel striker: Walther Q4 SF

Favorite SA 380 semi auto: Sig P238 HD all stainless 

Favorite DA/SA 380 semi auto: Walther PPK/S 

Favorite DA only revolver: S&W Model 40 all stainless 

Favorite DA/SA revolver: Ruger Redhawk 44 Magnum, S&W 629 Performance Center

Favorite SA revolver: Cimarron "Doc Holliday" 45 LC 

Favorite mini semi auto: NAA Guardian 32

Favorite mini revolver: NAA 22 Magnum "top break"

Favorite useless but cool: Bond Arms Derringer 410/45 LC

For quality and workmanship: That would be Cylinder&Slide, Wilson, Walther Q4 SF and Sig TTT 1911 out of all the guns that I own. You do get what you pay for. However the Walther and Sig at half the cost are damn close to the Cylinder&Slide and Wilson with regards to fit and finish. I look for tooling, machining marks and sloppiness. If a gun feels like it's carved from a solid block of steel yet all the moving parts feel as if they're on roller bearings and it still feeds, fires and ejects all types of ammo you know you have well made gun.

Ruger revolvers are built like tanks and will withstand just about anything that you can put through them. But they don't have the fit and finish of a S&W or Colt revolver. However because of their strength they can take more of a beating and still keep on ticking. 

Glocks are ubiquitous, reliable and probably thee most easy guns to work on. There are God only knows how many aftermarket accessories that are available for them. But when you compare them to an HK it's like comparing a Cadillac to a Mercedes. Both are great cars and will get you there in style but the workmanship of a Mercedes is that much better. I hate to admit that as I never have or ever will own a foreign car. But we are talking guns here.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Arizona Desertman said:


> It's an impossible task to pick a favorite out of them all. Each has their pluses and minuses with regards to workmanship, ease of use and carry, easy to work on, concealability, accuracy, ergonomics, trigger, sights, magazine capacity, and value for the money. On size does not fit all. I don't know, I'd have to break that down into categories? If I could only have one, it would have to be a semi auto that's for sure.
> 
> Favorite polymer framed striker: HK VP series 9/40.
> 
> ...


Disqualified - hahaha. Yes, too many favorites


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I pick the one on top. DW Vigil Commander chambered in .45 ACP. 
If I get a runner up choice It would be my SA Garrison on the bottom. Full size also in .45 ACP.
Where is your choice Super Moderator?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> I pick the one on top. DW Vigil Commander chambered in .45 ACP.
> If I get a runner up choice It would be my SA Garrison on the bottom. Full size also in .45 ACP.
> Where is your choice Super Moderator?


Nice guns.

I've owned a ton of stuff over 30years, and my "favorite" has changed over the years. But with what I have now, my Glock 34 John Wick Combat Master is easily my favorite


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Disqualified - hahaha. Yes, too many favorites


My favorite usually is the last one that I bought that is until something else comes along and I have to buy another. Right now it's my 92X Performance. My only complaint is that I wish they made the gun in stainless steel instead of a finish that looks like it. I would have liked to have polished the flats on the slide to a mirror like finish to off set the matte finish on the rest of the gun. The only other issue is when I ordered the blue anodized grips which are thinner than the stock grips. They did not come with shorter grip screws and none are available. So I had to shorten the one's that I had by about three 32nds of an inch. Otherwise they would interfere with the magazine. If I used the washers the screws would stick out by the same amount and not fit flush with the grips and looked like hell. You'd think that they would have thought of that when designing the grips by making them the same thickness as the original grips? That's what should have been done. Or at least made screws to fit them?

You want to keep as many threads on the screws as possible. So it was matter of cutting, fitting and dressing the end of the screws. I had to do that several times, taking the grips on and off then tightening the screws down until the ends were flush with the inside of the frame. Instead of just guessing how much would be enough. It was about a 45 minute to an hour's job going back and forth until they were just right. A gunsmith would have to charge about an hour's worth of labor just to shorten those screws to fit. The screw heads still stick out a little bit. But there's nothing that I can do about that without ruining the structural integrity of the grips or the screw heads.

You can see from the bottom photo that the original screws were slightly countersunk on the original black plastic grips, they also had lock washers installed. The stainless steel screws that I had were the exact same dimensions and depth. Obviously I couldn't use the lock washers. All in all I'm very happy with the results, it's the little details that count.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Nice guns.
> 
> I've owned a ton of stuff over 30years, and my "favorite" has changed over the years. But with what I have now, my Glock 34 John Wick Combat Master is easily my favorite


I guess good things come to those who wait? Not that you're planning on selling it, but because of supply and demand you can easily make a nice profit on it. It's certainly not something that you can just buy off the shelf.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Arizona Desertman said:


> I guess good things come to those who wait? Not that you're planning on selling it, but because of supply and demand you can easily make a nice profit on it. It's certainly not something that you can just buy off the shelf.


Yes, they are going for more because many people don't want to wait. But, I didn't go thru that long wait to sell it. Heck, I sent them another Glock - a G19 - a month after I got this one. Waiting for the 2nd one to come in now


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Arizona Desertman said:


> My favorite usually is the last one that I bought that is until something else comes along and I have to buy another. Right now it's my 92X Performance. My only complaint is that I wish they made the gun in stainless steel instead of a finish that looks like it. I would have liked to have polished the flats on the slide to a mirror like finish to off set the matte finish on the rest of the gun. The only other issue is when I ordered the blue anodized grips which are thinner than the stock grips. They did not come with shorter grip screws and none are available. So I had to shorten the one's that I had by about three 32nds of an inch. Otherwise they would interfere with the magazine. If I used the washers the screws would stick out by the same amount and not fit flush with the grips and looked like hell. You'd think that they would have thought of that when designing the grips by making them the same thickness as the original grips? That's what should have been done. Or at least made screws to fit them?
> 
> You want to keep as many threads on the screws as possible. So it was matter of cutting, fitting and dressing the end of the screws. I had to do that several times, taking the grips on and off then tightening the screws down until the ends were flush with the inside of the frame. Instead of just guessing how much would be enough. It was about a 45 minute to an hour's job going back and forth until they were just right. A gunsmith would have to charge about an hour's worth of labor just to shorten those screws to fit. The screw heads still stick out a little bit. But there's nothing that I can do about that without ruining the structural integrity of the grips or the screw heads.
> 
> ...


Awesome gun. I am a Beretta nut, and have come so close to buying one of those many times. But with neck and shoulder issues, I find that handgun too heavy for me to hold out at arm's length. I looked at the Shadow and some other options before going with TTI. But that Beretta looks awesome


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

I love a good 22LR pistol. 
My most recent and current favorite…
Volquartsen Black Mamba


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Mine is the 1911a1 formy go to gun. I have other favorites for different reasons but the go to is and will be 1911a1


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Awesome gun. I am a Beretta nut, and have come so close to buying one of those many times. But with neck and shoulder issues, I find that handgun too heavy for me to hold out at arm's length. I looked at the Shadow and some other options before going with TTI. But that Beretta looks awesome


It weighs some 60 oz. or 3 3/4 lbs. fully loaded with 20 rounds in the magazine with the two round extension as pictured, 43 oz. or almost 2 3/4 lbs. empty. I just bought one of those 30 round magazines for my Beretta 92's. The CZ Shadow 2 coming in at around 48 oz. or 3 lbs. empty is even heavier. The brass grips add another 4 oz. At 52 oz it's 2 oz shy of my 7 1/2 inch Ruger Redhawk! Fully loaded with 18 rounds it comes in at around 68 oz. or 4 1/4 lbs. So I guess that you can scratch both of those off your list? The Beretta is probably lighter because of the open top slide. Because of the weight shooting one of these is like shooting a 22 except a lot louder. Both have outstanding triggers in both DA and SA mode. But I think I give the edge to the Shadow 2.

I certainly did not need another gun, that's for sure. But this was the first time any of my local gun stores ever had one in stock and they only had one. I couldn't pass it up. I paid $1,469 for the 92X and $1,199 for the Shadow 2. The 92X is more finely machined but not by a whole lot. Both guns are smooth as silk and feel like they're on roller bearings. I can't tell any difference in that regard.

CZ makes a Shadow 2 "Orange" that has a 1911 style fitted barrel bushing and is supposedly more accurate and a single action only version that's even more geared up for competition. Personally I like the looks of the two tone better. Unless I bench rested them I don't think that I could tell the difference in accuracy as I can hit what I'm aiming at placing all 18 rounds in a 6 inch circle at 15 yards rapid fire with the occasional flyer.

I can carry these concealed in a horizontal shoulder holster and a loose fitting open shirt. I'm used to working on cars and handling heavy objects along with working out on a regular basis so the weight of these guns doesn't bother me. I find them a little too heavy for a belt holster especially when I'm walking or hiking out on the trails. They feel like they're pulling my pants down and my T-shirt constantly comes out of the back of my pants. So much for that.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

$1199 for a Shadow 2 seems like a great price. 
I see the Shadow 2 Orange listed around $2000 these days if I remember correctly. I don’t own a 9mm 1911 yet, and am debating between the Shadow 2 Orange and the Staccato C2 (or P).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Arizona Desertman said:


> It weighs some 60 oz. or 3 3/4 lbs. fully loaded with 20 rounds in the magazine with the two round extension as pictured, 43 oz. or almost 2 3/4 lbs. empty. I just bought one of those 30 round magazines for my Beretta 92's. The CZ Shadow 2 coming in at around 48 oz. or 3 lbs. empty is even heavier. The brass grips add another 4 oz. At 52 oz it's 2 oz shy of my 7 1/2 inch Ruger Redhawk! Fully loaded with 18 rounds it comes in at around 68 oz. or 4 1/4 lbs. So I guess that you can scratch both of those off your list? The Beretta is probably lighter because of the open top slide. Because of the weight shooting one of these is like shooting a 22 except a lot louder. Both have outstanding triggers in both DA and SA mode. But I think I give the edge to the Shadow 2.


Yes, I don't buy anything heavier than my Beretta M9A3. Right before the covid thing started, I looked at a shop in San Antonio. They had several of the Shadow models. I played with them all, and even saw the one with the bushing on it for around $2k. I found them heavier than I wanted. I also looked at the Steel framed Walthers. They were all heavier than I wanted, so I knew the steel framed Beretta would be heavier than I wanted (it was not yet out, at the time).

I also looked at a Sig X5, but the grip it came with was too big for my hands. They had a high end Zev Glock 34, and it was actually my favorite of all of them. But, I've read mixed stuff about Zev. And, if I wanted a high end G34, I knew I'd go with Taran Tactical. 

I actually sold some of my autographed hockey memorabilia, and paid for that TTI G34. The hardest part was waiting 14 months. 

Years ago, I loved heavy handguns. I used to have a Springfield Custom full railed 9mm Operator with a bull barrel. That thing weighed over 50 oz. And, it felt almost like shooting a 22. Now, I don't want anything that heavy because of physical issues. I think I would have definitely bought the CZ Shadow orange with the bushing years ago.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Zahnarzt said:


> $1199 for a Shadow 2 seems like a great price.
> I see the Shadow 2 Orange listed around $2000 these days if I remember correctly. I don’t own a 9mm 1911 yet, and am debating between the Shadow 2 Orange and the Staccato C2 (or P).


I bought mine used unfired, they list for $1,455. According to my friend who managed the store, the previous owner traded it in for something lighter. The Shadow 2 Orange lists for $2,249 according to CZ's website. That's almost $800 more just for a fitted barrel bushing.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I don't buy anything heavier than my Beretta M9A3. Right before the covid thing started, I looked at a shop in San Antonio. They had several of the Shadow models. I played with them all, and even saw the one with the bushing on it for around $2k. I found them heavier than I wanted. I also looked at the Steel framed Walthers. They were all heavier than I wanted, so I knew the steel framed Beretta would be heavier than I wanted (it was not yet out, at the time).
> 
> I also looked at a Sig X5, but the grip it came with was too big for my hands. They had a high end Zev Glock 34, and it was actually my favorite of all of them. But, I've read mixed stuff about Zev. And, if I wanted a high end G34, I knew I'd go with Taran Tactical.
> 
> ...


I have a steel framed Walther Q4 the workmanship on that gun is just as good as my Wilson's. There's not a tool or machining mark on it. I was really impressed. The only thing I didn't like was the plastic trigger. I replaced it with one from Overwatch Precision. I don't like plastic triggers on any gun for that matter. 

The X5 has a tungsten-infused grip module which makes it a lot heavier than a standard P320. I have 3 Sig P320's one I bought was the AXG model with the aluminum grip module. I liked it so much that I bought those modules for my other two.

Because you waited for the TTI G34 that gun is more than likely worth more than what you paid for it as most people wouldn't want to wait that long. They'd be willing to pay a premium for that.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice collection!

I used to be a huge P99 fan - I've owned many over the years. So, the steel framed Walther have been tempting. Like I said, I would have jumped on that a few years ago....

Yea, when I got the TTI gun in, I knew I could have made $1k or more on it. But, that's not why I did it. In fact, I can't wait to get the TTI G19 back  I am very happy with it.

Keep in mind I have owned 3 digits worth of guns over 30 years. Currently, there is really nothing on the market I want other than the SIg Spectre Comp 365. But, I'm not paying $1200+ for that gun, and I have 3 carry guns I love right now (Glock 19 Gen 5, S&W M&P Plus Perf Center and S&W Plus Perf Center 4"). I don't really need another carry gun anyway...


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> I used to be a huge P99 fan - I've owned many over the years. So, the steel framed Walther have been tempting. Like I said, I would have jumped on that a few years ago....
> 
> ...


Thank You

I'm pretty much at the point where I've got all that I want. Famous last words, right? Myself I never sell or trade for anything I'm not in it to either make or lose money. I buy things because I want them it's the same with my cars.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

One of my favorites. Old Yeller. Not pretty but she can fight. Love shooting it. Put my own cheap stippling on and a piece of Tape for a front serration. Runs like a top and I shoot it well. I had planned to put as many rounds as possible through it, but the ammo shortage got in the way. Now about 16,000 rds, I can easily put a new grip on it and get it re-blued etc. but actually like it just the way it is.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> One of my favorites. Old Yeller. Not pretty but she can fight. Love shooting it. Put my own cheap stippling on and a piece of Tape for a front serration. Runs like a top and I shoot it well. I had planned to put as many rounds as possible through it, but the ammo shortage got in the way. Now about 16,000 rds, I can easily put a new grip on it and get it re-blued etc. but actually like it just the way it is.


By my estimate you have spent $4,800 dollars on ammo. Why?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Another favorite. The Pico's totally amaze me.I own three of them.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

My Springfield XDm 10 4.5 OSP is by far my favorite at this time.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> By my estimate you have spent $4,800 dollars on ammo. Why?


Lol, why? First of all your estimate is off, but regardless, I actually like shooting it and I am a shooting enthusiast not a gun collector. The price I do pay for ammo is expensive for myself as well as most folks these days and as you can see, my round count really came down after the shortage. A couple of posters on this forum have a huge collection of beautiful firearms. Heck, two of those guns would have paid for the ammo I shot. Each to his own.
Why? I own two of those Beretta's, one for carry and the one above for range work . And I am of the belief that if you are going to carry, you should become one with the gun. Train and Practice on a consistent, diligent schedule. Before the shortage I was going to the range on average of twice a week and to my club at least once a month. I can see that might sound like a lot of ammo to your but over time the numbers add up. And Not really a lot of ammo, just a lot of money, even if half your estimate.. Heck, I know many that shoot a heck of a lot more than I do. Lol, I just recently bought a new gun and already a thousand rounds down range with it. Of course that is going to have to come way down in the next months as I cannot afford to continue with that much shooting. But It is new and I want to become one with the gun. The only way I see to do that is shoot often and of course that for me also means enjoyment along the way. It is my hobby, albeit a expensive one. (at least for me).
Small barrel guns like the Nano are harder to shoot than large guns. But I enjoy the challenge of them. And it is a EDC. A carry gun. Why not become the best I can be with it?
Lol, at least I do not own a boat.

PS You and Arizona Man do have a beautiful collection of fine firearms. Thanks for sharing. Love to just view them. I would love to just but one magazine of ammo through them all. I bet they are sweet shooters for sure.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Goldwing said:


> By my estimate you have spent $4,800 dollars on ammo. Why?


Well GW you're not too far off. At $294.99 per thousand rounds X 16 that comes to $4719.84. The cheapest I could find is $0.25 a round which comes to $4,000 for 16 thousand rounds. 9mm Ammo | In Stock 9mm Ammunition - AmmoBuy I used to reload but it bored the shit outta' me. I still have all the equipment, powder, bullets and primers for both large and small pistol and tens of thousands of empty shell casings that I've kept over the years in case I want to get back into it. I never throw out my empty brass. However I never sat down and tried to figure out how much cheaper it is to reload. 

*ammo.com › handgun › 9mm-ammo9mm Ammo at Ammo.com: Cheap 9mm Luger Ammo in Bulk*

TulAmmo 9mm Ammo - 1000 Rounds of 115 Grain FMJ Ammunition $359.99 $294.99 24 Reviews 15 In stock now Add to Cart 1000 Rounds 29.5¢ per round Made by TulAmmo CCI


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Well GW you're not too far off. At $294.99 per thousand rounds X 16 that comes to $4719.84. The cheapest I could find is $0.25 a round which comes to $4,000 for 16 thousand rounds. 9mm Ammo | In Stock 9mm Ammunition - AmmoBuy I used to reload but it bored the shit outta' me. I still have all the equipment, powder, bullets and primers for both large and small pistol and tens of thousands of empty shell casings that I've kept over the years in case I want to get back into it. I never throw out my empty brass. However I never sat down and tried to figure out how much cheaper it is to reload.
> 
> *ammo.com › handgun › 9mm-ammo9mm Ammo at Ammo.com: Cheap 9mm Luger Ammo in Bulk*
> 
> TulAmmo 9mm Ammo - 1000 Rounds of 115 Grain FMJ Ammunition $359.99 $294.99 24 Reviews 15 In stock now Add to Cart 1000 Rounds 29.5¢ per round Made by TulAmmo CCI


I believe he is under the impression that I shot those rounds Post Covid Days. I have only put about a thousand rounds since then. I had stopped at 15,000. Before, I also reloaded and stashed a whole lot of ammo over the years and have friends at my Club that were very serious about reloading and some very expensive equipment. And it always paid to have good friends. 
Before covid I was also buying from Target Sports with Free deliver. America Eagle, Rem etc was around $8 a box. (May $10, I will go back and look it up)'
I was buying Tula for $6.46 per box of 50. Somewhere around $136.00 for a thousand shipped to the front door. 

I saw the writing on the wall well before Biden the Scum bag took office. I knew a ammo shortage was on the way and well ahead of time, I was reloading and buying ammo from TargetSports. Ammo was coming in twice a week. 








Many orders of Buckshot like this one









This is a pre Biden receipt .


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Jeb Stuart said:


> I believe he is under the impression that I shot those rounds Post Covid Days. I have only put about a thousand rounds since then. I had stopped at 15,000. Before, I also reloaded and stashed a whole lot of ammo over the years and have friends at my Club that were very serious about reloading and some very expensive equipment. And it always paid to have good friends.
> Before covid I was also buying from Target Sports with Free deliver. America Eagle, Rem etc was around $8 a box. (May $10, I will go back and look it up)'
> I was buying Tula for $6.46 per box of 50. Somewhere around $136.00 for a thousand shipped to the front door.
> 
> ...


I've never ordered ammo on line. When I first got into guns there was no such thing only from the local gun stores and catalog sales, I always bought local and still do. As a regular customer they treat me pretty good and can get whatever I want at reasonable prices. During the ammo shortage some people were scouring the state for stores that had ammo. Fortunately for us regulars we came first. After all as my friend who manages one of the stores commented: "We are the one's that keep the lights on". 

Myself I have an RCBS single stage "Rock Chucker Press" and the basics needed to reload all of my pistol ammo. It was fun at first but after awhile it got to be more trouble than what it was worth. Cleaning cases, primer pockets, measuring, trimming them and keeping track of how many times they've each been reloaded. Although I haven't kept track of the exact number. I'm guessing that I've reloaded a few thousand rounds before saying the hell with this. I'm glad I didn't buy a turret press and get further into it as it would be gathering dust. Between cars, guns and wandering off into the desert I've got enough things to keep me busy. 

As for Brandon calling him a scum bag is an insult to scum bags. Scum bags serve a useful purpose. Brandon is a corrupt, useless, loathsome swine if there ever was one. FJB


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I have special feeling toward Biden, and they are not good. In fact down right evil. I cannot even hardly talk about the man without my blood pressure going through the roof.
Saw this the other day, more from this traitor

*The IRGC is directly responsible for the killings of roughly 600 U.S. military members and remains an active terror group, according to a group of 46 retired U.S. generals who publicly urged the Biden administration not to remove the group from the blacklist in April. *

My son is serving as a Combat Medic in Northern Iraq as I write this. And the IRGC is their major threat every day. Yes, I dispise Biden, Blinken with every cell in my body.
The whole staff should have been arrested after the Afghanistan tragedy. The Taliban told the IRGC that the weapons they were gifted by Biden would be shared with them, the IRGC to remove US troops from Iraq.
I personally do not Believe that the Afghanistan "Blunder" was a blunder at all. But Planned by this dirty filthy SOB and staff.Taliban Joe is the biggest Threat this Country has ever faced.









Biden administration to remove 5 terror groups from blacklist


The Biden administration plans to remove five terror organizations from a federal blacklist.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Arizona Desertman,
You mentioned being into cars. What’s in your garage?


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Just put a Holosun 507C on my Volquartsen. Looking forward to the range tomorrow.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Jeb Stuart said:


> I have special feeling toward Biden, and they are not good. In fact down right evil. I cannot even hardly talk about the man without my blood pressure going through the roof.
> Saw this the other day, more from this traitor
> 
> *The IRGC is directly responsible for the killings of roughly 600 U.S. military members and remains an active terror group, according to a group of 46 retired U.S. generals who publicly urged the Biden administration not to remove the group from the blacklist in April. *
> ...


You're not alone.

Just the sight of that arrogant, condescending swine is enough to make me want to puke. Hopefully we'll see the day when he's frog marched off to prison. He sold this country out for his and his families own personal gain. Now he's compromised and dancing to our adversaries tune. That low life m'r f'r is out there on the national stage calling for more gun control laws while his own drug addict son lied on From 4473 in order to illegally purchase a handgun. Yet his cohorts in the media don't say a God damn thing about it? What a buncha' f'n hypocrites of the worst order. You just can't make this shit up? Can you imagine if that was one of Trump's children? They'd be in prison by now as would be any one of us.

I don't know which one's worse Brandon or the racist demagogue that he served as VP under? I can't help but think that he's the man behind the curtain. But the real one's to blame are the mainstream media and those who swallowed all of their bullshit and put those two miserable swines into power. What the f'k were these people thinking? If this country fails we all go down with the ship.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Zahnarzt said:


> Arizona Desertman,
> You mentioned being into cars. What’s in your garage?


For privacy reason's I won't reveal the make or model except that they are two American cars from the mid to late 1930's that I restored to original condition. One is a fully recognized classic car of which there are a little over 20 left. That car was just under $4,000 when new. Which was a lot of money back then especially when you consider that the average car went for around $600. It's a big heavy car with a long hood and dual side mounted spares. Each car had to be made to order. You couldn't just walk in and buy one off a dealers lot. I bought it in 1989 as a running drivable car but it needed a lot of mechanical and paint work. I rebuilt the engine, suspension, and electrical system. I could write volumes about the work that I did to that car and the issues I encountered. However the body and interior was in excellent condition which was my main reason for buying it other than it's look. The paint was cracking in some places and I only stripped and repainted it where it was needed, I still have it. It is indeed one big impressive car.

The second car I bought in 1977 and still have. It too was a running drivable car and I drove it as is until 1985 at that time I did a complete full restoration of the car that took three years of every second of my spare time. Shortly after I bought a 1935 Ford Tudor Sedan that was not drivable of which I also did a full restoration on. But I sold it a few years later as I couldn't stand the mechanical brakes. Yeah, they'd stop the car alright and I'd replaced every single component but I just didn't feel safe driving that car. Especially when you're used to hydraulics, my wife called them "Flintstone brakes". But I wanted to keep that car 100% original.

Before those cars I had a 1940 Chevy Special Deluxe business coupe that I bought from one of my friends shortly after I got out of high school. That was an incomplete street rod, everything was there I just had to finish it. It had a 1970 350/370 LT 1 engine with solid lifters that came out of a wrecked Corvette along with a four speed Muncie transmission and a 12 bolt 4:56 posi rear. I bought that car in 1976 and it was a screamer back then. I could burn rubber in all four gears. Now some of these muscle cars are putting out some 700+ H.P. right off the showroom floor!!! I wish I still had that car and made the mistake of buying that '35 Ford. But I didn't have the room to keep all of them. In hindsight I definitely would have kept the Chevy, I really miss that car.

Yeah I've been into cars since buying my first used car a '65 Mustang 289 2 barrel. When something broke except for machine shop work I'd buy the parts and necessary tools to fix it. I was always into mechanical things from a young age. I used to take my motorized toys apart to see what made them tick. Then at 14 I had a 12 ft. ski boat with a 50 H.P. Mercury outboard both needed work. It was a plywood Champion racing boat that I fixed up and painted along with rebuilding the twin Tillotson carbs and ignition system to get the engine running. During the summer I'd do odd jobs at the marina and a lot of the members gave me some of their left over paint/supplies and of course I got paid for helping out. God I had so much fun in that boat. I was clocked at 48 mph on the water.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

In 1968 I bought or stole a new three screw 357 Blackhawk from Scheels Hardware in Billings. I have not put three boxes through it in the last two decades, but it remains my favorite overall.

Bottom gun in my avatar.


----------



## Glock21NexusII (Apr 18, 2014)

This is my favorite


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

Probably my GP100 chambered in .327 Federal Magnum, I could take anything from squirrels to deer if I had to. I generally use it for coyotes and other varmints.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

My Wife bought this for me as a Birthday present when we absolutely could not afford it. $700.00, might as well been $7,000.00 then. No loan or credit cards, she just managed it. Since then my Birthday's and Christmas present's are sometimes in small but heavy boxes. I went on to more expensive gun's but I value















that old six gun the most.


----------



## Willard (8 mo ago)

The one that gets carried the most... my Sig Sauer P228, originally a DAO, I converted to DA/SA, and upgraded...










For reaching out there...


----------



## Home Protector (8 mo ago)

I know, I know. Glocks are sort of taboo but, my "cold, dead hands" pistol is my G21 gen 4.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Home Protector said:


> I know, I know. Glocks are sort of taboo but, my "cold, dead hands" pistol is my G21 gen 4.


Why taboo? I like others better, but I won't be trading off my G21 Gen 3 anytime soon.


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

Would LOVE to try that out but local ranges not renting it

In my budget range and min. caliber 357mag-45Auto, have tried many, owned many and the EDC tackhammer is ....... MOD.2 45acp 3.3" (SpArm)


----------



## old tanker (10 mo ago)

Back in 1960, for $21.85 delivered to my door from the DCM along with a DA Form 1348-1 proving "lawful transfer from the government of the U.S. of 1 each pistol." A handy piece of paper which pissed off a few MPs in the Seventies and Eighties whose eyes lit up at the "United States Property" on my pistol in later years. Semi-retired now it is my sentimental favorite, it will be the last to go.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes she is a keeper


----------



## Willard (8 mo ago)

old tanker said:


> Back in 1960, for $21.85 delivered to my door from the DCM along with a DA Form 1348-1 proving "lawful transfer from the government of the U.S. of 1 each pistol." A handy piece of paper which pissed off a few MPs in the Seventies and Eighties whose eyes lit up at the "United States Property" on my pistol in later years. Semi-retired now it is my sentimental favorite, it will be the last to go.
> 
> View attachment 20929
> View attachment 20930


An actual early 1911, and not 1911A1! Congratulations for maintaining it, all of these years. I've had a couple USGI M1911A1s over the years. both Remington Rands, the one back in the '70s got "Hot Rodded", and sold in the late '70s. My last one I picked up in the early '80s, and still have it...


----------



## old tanker (10 mo ago)

Willard said:


> An actual early 1911, and not 1911A1! Congratulations for maintaining it, all of these years. I've had a couple USGI M1911A1s over the years. both Remington Rands, the one back in the '70s got "Hot Rodded", and sold in the late '70s. My last one I picked up in the early '80s, and still have it...
> 
> View attachment 20931
> View attachment 20932


It came with brown plastic grips, but an uncle gave me a wood set he said "belonged on it." The finish, as you can see, now sports sixty years of honest wear.


----------



## Willard (8 mo ago)

old tanker said:


> It came with brown plastic grips, but an uncle gave me a wood set he said "belonged on it." The finish, as you can see, now sports sixty years of honest wear.


My 1911A1s had come with the USGI Brown plastic grips as well, the pair on the one in the photos, are Hogue Rosewood, diamond checkered, commercial offerings, which mimic the early versions.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Arizona Desertman said:


> My favorite usually is the last one that I bought that is until something else comes along and I have to buy another. Right now it's my 92X Performance. My only complaint is that I wish they made the gun in stainless steel instead of a finish that looks like it. I would have liked to have polished the flats on the slide to a mirror like finish to off set the matte finish on the rest of the gun. The only other issue is when I ordered the blue anodized grips which are thinner than the stock grips. They did not come with shorter grip screws and none are available. So I had to shorten the one's that I had by about three 32nds of an inch. Otherwise they would interfere with the magazine. If I used the washers the screws would stick out by the same amount and not fit flush with the grips and looked like hell. You'd think that they would have thought of that when designing the grips by making them the same thickness as the original grips? That's what should have been done. Or at least made screws to fit them?
> 
> You want to keep as many threads on the screws as possible. So it was matter of cutting, fitting and dressing the end of the screws. I had to do that several times, taking the grips on and off then tightening the screws down until the ends were flush with the inside of the frame. Instead of just guessing how much would be enough. It was about a 45 minute to an hour's job going back and forth until they were just right. A gunsmith would have to charge about an hour's worth of labor just to shorten those screws to fit. The screw heads still stick out a little bit. But there's nothing that I can do about that without ruining the structural integrity of the grips or the screw heads.
> 
> ...


HA HA HA! Your saying, "my favorite one is usually the last one I bought", was perfect! Made me LOL!


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

I enjoy my Sig P227 Carry … but …
#1 favorite is my SCAR 17S


----------



## Bookemdano (8 mo ago)

I carried a Colt 1911A1 my entire tour in Nam and when I got home, it was the first
gun I looked for to own. Found a 1942 era Colt 1911A1 a couple years later and
it followed me home. Been mine for 50 years. It'll be my daughter's when I'm ashes
and gone.
Dano


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The question is impossible to answer. I have been trying but I can't narrow it down to "one". Maybe if it were a top 20 handguns. Top 4 rifles. Top 3 shotguns. Then of course top 7 or 8 rimfire. Listed in no particular order.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Bookemdano said:


> I carried a Colt 1911A1 my entire tour in Nam and when I got home, it was the first
> gun I looked for to own. Found a 1942 era Colt 1911A1 a couple years later and
> it followed me home. Been mine for 50 years. It'll be my daughter's when I'm ashes
> and gone.
> ...


Cool display!


----------



## Bookemdano (8 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> Cool display!


Just memories. The painting of my wife was done from a black & white photo
by a Vietnamese. Thanks,
Dano


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

the love of my handgun life SpArm MOD.2 3.3" 45acp ... tackhammer!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

6.5 Grendel. It is what the AR15 should have been form the start, just came along 50 years too late.
I'm a 5.56/223 fanboy, so yes, it's that good. Wish I had one.


----------



## drsmyth1 (4 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> What your most favorite gun that you own, out of all of them?


S & W 38 Spcl Model 15-4. I've had it since 1981 and have shot more than 100,000 rounds through it. It had one prior owner that shot box box of shells through it and traded it in on a 357 Mag. It was a replacement for a Model 12-4 that I had stolen from my airline luggage. The buyer of the model 12 had purchased it to shoot one box of shells through it and traded it in for the Model 15-4. He kept moving up and actually, the gun shop owner called me and asked me if I wanted to buy the 357 Mag as he had traded in for a 44 Mag. 
I had to replace the cylinder about 10 years ago along with the center pin, but barrel still mics out at .360 on the top of the grooves.


----------



## Supermatic57 (4 mo ago)

Again, any one of my HK P7 PSPs...


----------



## FMHD (5 mo ago)

My SW 629 performance center 44 mag. I love that gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone else?


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Higgy Baby said:


> That would be a tough call.......
> Sig 228, P365, Beretta 92, Canik SF Elite,???........probably the Sig P-365


5 months later...."confirmed". The 365 is my #1 choice. And now since I have added a 380 (365) model to the herd. There is no doubt in my mind that the 365 is it. But, which one?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> What your most favorite gun that you own, out of all of them?


Whoops! You wrote favorite GUN.
My answer would be my 700 Tactical in .308.
I have added about $1K to make it like I want and I may not be done just yet.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Oh my .....do you have some kind of stealthy holster for that - or do you carry it OWB


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Including long guns that would be a Pa. long rifle made in Philly in 1812 .50 cal. for Ian Eugene Pasley the first of the Pasley's that came to the United States Shotgun would be my Grand Father;s model 12.


----------



## Brazz (6 mo ago)

SiG P226 RX Legion


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It could be the one that is handy when required.
At that point I might be less choosy.


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

Mossberg MC2c is one I am very fond off, not a classic or antique but just a handgun that is continuing to impress me with every shooting session. I own many other more expensive more popular handguns, but the MC2c just brings a smile to my face every time I shoot it.


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

this might not be my favorite but its i think my most interesting gun/rifle/weapon anyone know this ?


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Higgy Baby said:


> That would be a tough call.......
> Sig 228, P365, Beretta 92, Canik SF Elite,???........probably the Sig P-365



Well- I first answered this question back in May. And then I felt like the P-365 was my most favorite. But a couple months later I purchased the 365 in 380. And I can conclude that the P-365 in 380 is my #1 favorite. 
I have searched for years for the perfect carry gun- I have finally found it. Sig P-365 380X

Your mileage may vary........


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

guydodge said:


> this might not be my favorite but its i think my most interesting gun/rifle/weapon anyone know this ?
> View attachment 22623
> View attachment 22624
> View attachment 22625


That looks to me like a Lee Enfield rifle or variation of one used by the British during World War Two?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

guydodge said:


> this might not be my favorite but its i think my most interesting gun/rifle/weapon anyone know this ?
> View attachment 22623
> View attachment 22624
> View attachment 22625


Enfield No. 5 Jungle Carbine. It had a fierce recoil and a "Wandering Zero." They may have fixed the Zero problem. It was not popular.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Latest addition to my collection. Sig P365XL with Icarus Precision aluminum grip frame, True Precision threaded barrel, MCarbo trigger, Griffin Armament compensator and Holosun 507K.


----------

